# Amazing what a letter can do!



## NordicSplitter (Feb 11, 2013)

Last year I called my local Highway Superintendent some 12 times and very nicely asked for a few loads of fresh cut wood from their tree removal department. Finally I received one small load of wood. Well this I have taken a different approach; wrote a letter to the Town Supervisor! Below is the letter:
Dear Mary,
Greetings. First of I would like to take a moment and personally thank you for the outstanding job you as well as all of the elected officials have done in their service to the Town of Cheektowaga. Mary the reason I am taking time to write to you is because of a request that I made last year of the Highway Superintendent: Mark Wegner. Now I first want to say the purpose of this communique is not to get anyone in trouble or give someone flack. I know how consuming his position with the Town can be. Last year Mary I contacted Mark approximately 12 times in regards to the possibility of the Highway Departments tree trimming and cutting crew dropping off a few loads of wood for my personal use. You see Mary I heat my home with firewood throughout the winter. I am sorry to say that all of my inquires only benefited my 1 small load of fresh cut wood dropped off. I repeatedly asked to be put on a list for the road crews to know my name and address. Now I will say for Mark’s behalf he continually reassured me that he would tell the road crews of the situation and they would drop off the loads of wood to my address, but unfortunately it just never happened except for that 1 small load. I even went so far as to take a ride over to the barn on Broadway where I was told the wood, after being cut , was taken too. I bumped into a Town employee, a garage mechanic. I asked him about the wood and he told me the wood was stored inside and then will a smile he just said, “*And everyone knows that wood is for the Town employees.” *Needless to say I was disappointed and well as frustrated. As a lifelong citizen as well as a Tax-payer with an annual tax bill of close to $5000.00, I would like to think that, that kind of nonsense didn't happen. Once again Mary this is not to squeal on anyone or invoke the wrath of higher officials on those under them in the chain of command, I guess to simply put it: HOW CAN I GET SOME WOOD? I even offered to come by after work and pick it up myself, but certain Town codes and laws prevent me from doing that. I am hoping you can help me in this request Mary. Feel free to contact me at your convenience.  As I told Mark in the past, just dump the wood on my driveway or lawn and I’ll do the rest. Hopefully I will get more than I small load this year. Thank again for everything.
*This letter was mailed Saturday morning. When I got home from work today, in my driveway was a huge pile of fresh cut Silver Maple. Well over a face cord. Amazing what a letter can do!*


----------



## pen (Feb 11, 2013)

I spose, that's one way to do it. 

Here's another:







pen


----------



## mywaynow (Feb 11, 2013)

I used the Pizza lunch to make my appreciation noted.


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 11, 2013)

I would guess a Pen or Mywaynow follow up - depending on what time of day - would yield a continued deposit?


----------



## pen (Feb 11, 2013)

BobUrban said:


> I would guess a Pen or Mywaynow follow up - depending on what time of day - would yield a continued deposit?


 
Or at least partially mend the wounds received from the super getting that letter


----------



## bogydave (Feb 11, 2013)

In NY, it just takes a letter, to have taxpayers pay to have wood delivered ?

1/2 a cord per letter? Write 10 letters = 5 cords.
Cost is: 2 sheets of paper, 2 envelopes & 2 stamps/cord.

Nice score !

LOL


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, I have mixed feelings about this. Why would you think you are more entitled to the wood than the town employees? If the town employees also live in the town, they would have just as much right, if not more, to the wood as a taxpayer and an employee perk. If I were to have written that letter, I don't think I would have mentioned any names whatsoever. Before writing that letter, I would have done as suggested, and shown up several times with coffee or something for Mark and shot the BS with him and asked if he could drop some wood off my way if they had any extra they did not need. Maybe even given him some free legal/tax advice in passing.

Getting a load of wood right now to appease you is a lot different than getting loads and loads of the prime stuff for years to come. Time will tell how this works out.

Right now, I am doing pretty good with Craigslist and a couple of farm owners I know. However, if need be I could probably post on Facebook and get more wood than I know what to do with. As I told my neighbors today, treat people right and they will do the same by you.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 11, 2013)

uh-oh.  You may have opened up a can of worms here.
What are you going to do when you come home from work someday and there is a couple tri-axles' worth of willow, ailanthus, sumac and basswood laying in your driveway? .

Reverse phsycology........something to ponder!!


----------



## rdust (Feb 11, 2013)

dzych2 said:


> *Once again Mary this is not to squeal on anyone or invoke the wrath of higher officials on those under them in the chain of command*, I guess to simply put it: HOW CAN I GET SOME WOOD?


 
You sure about that?  Sure sounds like that's exactly what you were going for.  Nice to hear you got a small load of wood out of it but I'd be fearful as Scotty has mentioned.  You may soon have more poplar, pine, willow than you care for.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 12, 2013)

dzych2 said:


> I guess to simply put it: HOW CAN I GET SOME WOOD?​


 
Simply put:

Get permission from the landowner/state.
Load the saw(s) into your vehicle.
Cut said wood into manageable pieces.
Load wood into the truck/trailer.
Return to your property and unload.

OR

Check Craigslist/Local Classifieds for firewood dealers.  Most areas have 1 or two that would happily sell you all the firewood you need.

Nobody here is getting loads of wood dumped into their driveway for free by whining via letters to elected officials.  Stop and talk to tree crews.  Make friends.  Coffee/doughnuts goes indeed go a long way.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 12, 2013)

Coffee and donuts help - but I've had better luck with this approach:


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 12, 2013)

A quick Google search will reveal that this Highway Superintendant Mark Wegner is an elected official. Therefore one can conclude that he is reasonably well liked in the small town of Cheektowaga. Nothing other than common sense and basic life experience tells me that if a man ignores someone twelve times, then there is probably a reason for that. As I read this letter, it only reinforces my feelings.


----------



## lukem (Feb 12, 2013)

In my experience, when you see a tree crew and you want them to do something for you, this is how the conversation should go:

You - "Hey guys, got a question for ya".
Tree Guys - "Yeah, what's that?"
You - "What kind of beer do you drink?"
Tree Guys - "Mostly cold beer, but XXXX is what I usually drink...hahhaha."
You - "Drop that load at this address and there will be a cold case waiting for you."

Writing a letter to their boss's boss....eh...


----------



## tbuff (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, threw half the towns DPW under the bus with that letter.... I would write another letter and tell Mary that you would like the wood split prior to delivery and stacked on township supplied pallets....


----------



## tbuff (Feb 12, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> A quick Google search will reveal that this Highway Superintendant Mark Wegner is an elected official. Therefore one can conclude that he is reasonably well liked in the small town of Cheektowaga. Nothing other than common sense and basic life experience tells me that if a man ignores someone twelve times, then there is probably a reason for that. As I read this letter, it only reinforces my feelings.


Why does the town owe anyone a special delivery of firewood? Call them and ask where they are working and as MasterMech said, show up with a saw and truck and load up there.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree with scotty. If you did get the guy in trouble, be totally prepared for (and expect)  a giant load of some rotten or basically unburnable wood to be blocking your driveway and covered in poison ivy! You better tell your wife to start parking on the street.

Just because you pay taxes doesn't mean you get to borrow the police cars and fire trucks too, does it?


----------



## JustWood (Feb 12, 2013)

Western NY politics at ALL levels is filthy. Prolly more so than congress No one got in trouble gauranteed. A muni or county worker here can practically commit mass murder at a convent and get away with it.
Mary told Mark to make this guy go away and he did.


----------



## Redlegs (Feb 12, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> Just because you pay taxes doesn't mean you get to borrow the police cars and fire trucks too, does it?


 
That gives me an idea...where's my pen?
I bet a could get a cord or more on top of that fire truck...


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a big problem with the employees getting paid to cut firewood for themselves. I'm not sure what should be done with the wood, maybe they should cut it up and auction it off to the highest bidder.


----------



## Stegman (Feb 12, 2013)

tbuff said:


> Why does the town owe anyone a special delivery of firewood?


 
Yeah, this whole episode leaves a bad taste. It's not so much scrounging as extortion.


----------



## tbuff (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I have a big problem with the employees getting paid to cut firewood for themselves. I'm not sure what should be done with the wood, maybe they should cut it up and auction it off to the highest bidder.


 
I'm guessing they're getting paid to remove trees from areas in which they're a hazard. I don't think they are just going around scrounging while on the clock 8 hours a day. They can always do what they do down here and throw it through a chipper..


----------



## Stegman (Feb 12, 2013)

No, you misunderstand. I don't mean the town workers are scrounging. I meant that what the OP did doesn't strike me as some sort of opportunistic scrounging.


----------



## tbuff (Feb 12, 2013)

Stegman said:


> No, you misunderstand. I don't mean the town workers are scrounging. I meant that what the OP did doesn't strike me as some sort of opportunistic scrounging.


Steg, I was replying to Jack. I understand what you mean.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 12, 2013)

As a former county department head I don't see anything wrong with this. They get that kind of stuff all the time. Now when it comes as a letter to the editor...


----------



## mecreature (Feb 12, 2013)

The guy that leaves me the cold beer is getting the wood.


----------



## pen (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I have a big problem with the employees getting paid to cut firewood for themselves. I'm not sure what should be done with the wood, maybe they should cut it up and auction it off to the highest bidder.


 
And when these inequities get pointed out, that's often when they decide it's simplest just to take the stuff to the dump.  You would not believe the things my county literally throws away, because they couldn't find an equitable way to dispense of them since people were getting ridiculous about it.

pen


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> have a big problem with the employees getting paid to cut firewood for themselves.​


I can't imagine that there are too many people, if any, that disagree with this statement. But in all fairness, there is nothing that suggests that town employees are cutting their firewood while on the clock.


----------



## Stegman (Feb 12, 2013)

tbuff said:


> Steg, I was replying to Jack. I understand what you mean.


 
My bad. Sorry about that.


----------



## NordicSplitter (Feb 12, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> uh-oh. You may have opened up a can of worms here.
> What are you going to do when you come home from work someday and there is a couple tri-axles' worth of willow, ailanthus, sumac and basswood laying in your driveway? .
> 
> Reverse phsycology........something to ponder!!


I will take that wood and sell it! Lol


----------



## NordicSplitter (Feb 12, 2013)

Just a quick follow up.....ANOTHER LOAD WAS IN MY DRIVEWAY WHEN I GOT HOME TODAY!! THIS IS AWESOME...
Hopefully tomorrow will be the 3-bagger!
Lord know's what would happen if I showed up at a Town Board Meeting!


----------



## NordicSplitter (Feb 12, 2013)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> Western NY politics at ALL levels is filthy. Prolly more so than congress No one got in trouble gauranteed. A muni or county worker here can practically commit mass murder at a convent and get away with it.
> Mary told Mark to make this guy go away and he did.


Finally someone who understands the political stench of WNY Politics. Been this way for over 45 years.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm all for you going after that wood if there are crooked politics involved.  That alone is a game-changer.

I just hope they don't dump a bunch of poison ivy-infested junkwood in your driveway.......keep us posted!


----------



## Bocefus78 (Feb 12, 2013)

dzych2 said:


> Just a quick follow up.....ANOTHER LOAD WAS IN MY DRIVEWAY WHEN I GOT HOME TODAY!! THIS IS AWESOME...
> Hopefully tomorrow will be the 3-bagger!
> Lord know's what would happen if I showed up at a Town Board Meeting!




Now I'm really wanting pics and an id thread 

If its good stuff, u definetly owe them some food and beer my friend


----------



## pen (Feb 12, 2013)

dzych2 said:


> Finally someone who understands the political stench of WNY Politics. Been this way for over 45 years.


 
Oh hell, you had crooked politicians to work with and your wrote 13 letters!

That information gives more solidity to my box of joe / donuts recommendation.

Could have saved yourself a lot of time, just sayin' 

pen


----------



## tbuff (Feb 12, 2013)

dzych2 said:


> Just a quick follow up.....ANOTHER LOAD WAS IN MY DRIVEWAY WHEN I GOT HOME TODAY!! THIS IS AWESOME...
> Hopefully tomorrow will be the 3-bagger!
> Lord know's what would happen if I showed up at a Town Board Meeting!



So township fuel, township employee(s) on the clock loading and delivering....
Good to see all the other taxpayers in your town have to pay to heat your house, congrats!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe they are trying to bury him in wood....


----------



## NordicSplitter (Feb 12, 2013)

tbuff said:


> So township fuel, township employee(s) on the clock loading and delivering....
> Good to see all the other taxpayers in your town have to pay to heat your house, congrats!


Only in NY! Yea Cuomo!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 12, 2013)

pen said:


> I spose, that's one way to do it.
> 
> Here's another:
> 
> ...



I am with Pen !

Pete


----------



## NordicSplitter (Feb 12, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> I am with Pen !
> 
> Pete


Maybe when they delivery another load they will drop those off for me.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I have a big problem with the employees getting paid to cut firewood for themselves. I'm not sure what should be done with the wood, maybe they should cut it up and auction it off to the highest bidder.


 This is somewhat the same feeling I have.    except they should make it available to the taxpayer.....delivery is pushing it


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I have a big problem with the employees getting paid to cut firewood for themselves.


 
But that's not really what they're doing. They're clearing highway right of ways, dumping the wood at a designated staging area, and then taking it home later. I doubt they are roaming the town looking for trees to cut and heat their house with. If the town was looking to purchase a firewood processor, then I'd get suspicious.

I'd have a bigger problem if they _weren't _allowed to take the wood home themselves. The whole, "it has to go in the grinder 'cause it's not fair to pick favorites" mentality is equivalent to, "If I can't have it, nobody can!" How old are we, really? 

I don't think they should disallow town residents access to the wood, that part was a bit iffy. But first come, first served sounds fair. 

Auctioning off the wood isn't worth the administrative expense, this is government after all. 

I get paid to cut trees that a golf course wants removed. They're either dead, hazards, or obstructing normal play.  I am a regular part-time employee there, not a contractor. I get to fell, limb, buck - with their equipment if I so choose, and haul the wood back to a staging area where the superintendent and I split and load the wood into our vehicles for our own use. The splitting is done on our own time (he's salary anyways) and the owner is fine with it so long as he didn't have to pay a tree service to do it.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Straw said: ↑
_I have a big problem with the employees getting paid to cut firewood for themselves. I'm not sure what should be done with the wood, maybe they should cut it up and auction it off to the highest bidder._​_


Beer Belly said:



			This is somewhat the same feeling I have. except they should make it available to the taxpayer.....delivery is pushing it
		
Click to expand...

 
Government should be out of the picture all together. Should contract out to local tree services. Would be more efficient._​


----------



## andybaker (Feb 12, 2013)

pen said:


> I spose, that's one way to do it. Here's another:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now your talkin Pen.  I do that all the time.  Ofc it's a bit easy for me since I have a bakery.


----------



## rdust (Feb 12, 2013)

I find it funny that the OP has a grip with the workers getting the wood, if they're also taxpayers they have as much right to it as he does following his logic.  I pay taxes I deserve wood to be delivered to my driveway.....blah.......


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 13, 2013)

The problem is where do you draw the line? If the town workers are removing old steel guardrails can they take them home and sell them for scrap? We would all agree no, but they can take home firewood and possibly sell that? We have this problem where I work and there are no easy answers. To properly dispose of some items costs so much more than what they are worth. If you don't properly dispose of items it looks very bad to the tax payers.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 13, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Jack Straw said: ↑
> _I have a big problem with the employees getting paid to cut firewood for themselves. I'm not sure what should be done with the wood, maybe they should cut it up and auction it off to the highest bidder._​​​_Government should be out of the picture all together. Should contract out to local tree services. Would be more efficient._​


 
Contracting is only more efficient if it is done right.  It's easy to sway bid decisions to friends or family or to those putting a little cash under the table, if you don't have written procedures, documentation, oversight, and review of the process.


----------



## Jags (Feb 13, 2013)

I am wondering what the response will be when the OP receives his 47th load.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 13, 2013)

Be careful what you ask for!


----------



## Scols (Feb 13, 2013)

Instead of asking for deliveries of wood why not ask the supervisor if they can designate an area in town where the crews can drop off log lengths or rounds. Then everyone in town gets a shot at free wood instead of just the squeeky wheels who think public workers are their own personal wood service.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 13, 2013)

Scols said:


> Instead of asking for deliveries of wood why not ask the supervisor if they can designate an area in town where the crews can drop off log lengths or rounds. Then everyone in town gets a shot at free wood instead of just the squeeky wheels who think public workers are their own personal wood service.


 Liability issues will prevent this from happening.


----------



## Scols (Feb 13, 2013)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> Liability issues will prevent this from happening.


 They already do this in my town. They have a small lot with a sign that says " free firewood courtesy of the town of east hampton dept of public works". When theres a good pile there guys trailer their splitters down and process on the spot.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 13, 2013)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> Liability issues will prevent this from happening.


Liability issues aught to also prevent them from dumping wood on someones driveway. No?

Dealing with liability issues, writing letters to elected officials, making phone calls to the highways superintendent, bribing city employees with sugary snacks, etc...  it all just seems a little too political to me, but if that's the best way for you to get wood then I guess you got play the game.
I'm just glad that my method of getting firewood takes me out in the bush and far far away from all that political crap.


----------



## gmule (Feb 13, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> Coffee and donuts help - but I've had better luck with this approach:
> 
> View attachment 93436


 
the county snow plow operator used to bury my  plowed drive in at the worst times. before I could leave I would have to stop go get my plow truck out and clear my drive again. I flagged him down last winter and asked him nicely if he could let up a little so that the plow berm wasn't as deep. The next couple of snow storms he did just that. I thanked him with a case of beer to show my appreciation a few snow storms later. 

I also try to give my refuse collector a few cold brews on those really hot days as well.


----------



## Scols (Feb 13, 2013)

gmule said:


> the county snow plow operator used to bury my plowed drive in at the worst times. before I could leave I would have to stop go get my plow truck out and clear my drive again. I flagged him down last winter and asked him nicely if he could let up a little so that the plow berm wasn't as deep. The next couple of snow storms he did just that. I thanked him with a case of beer to show my appreciation a few snow storms later.
> 
> I also try to give my refuse collector a few cold brews on those really hot days as well.


 I should try that with the plow guy,I broke two shovels trying to dig out the driveway on saturday morning.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 13, 2013)

Scols said:


> Instead of asking for deliveries of wood why not ask the supervisor if they can designate an area in town where the crews can drop off log lengths or rounds. Then everyone in town gets a shot at free wood instead of just the squeeky wheels who think public workers are their own personal wood service.


 
That wouldnt fly here or in most areas I'm afraid,liability issues like others have mentioned.

Case in point - Back around 2001 or so there was a huge century old Mulberry 2 houses north of me on the grassy strip between people's front yards,city sidewalk & the street.City 'owns' that (but you have to mow it) that was being removed for safety issues & because the street was being resurfaced.Up about 10 ft or so on a huge limb overhanging the street was a large burl that I was interested in.

I seen when the 4 guys from city forestry department was out there with all their equipment,went up to the Supervisor,explained my request politely.He said 'normally because of liability issues we dont allow 'the general public' to use chain saws (even their own ) on trees on city property...." I told him "Pardon me but I can guarantee you that I have more experience using them,felling trees,climbing/rigging & everything else than all of your crew put together,including yourself...." (He later was appointed Head Forester for the city,yet tried to tell me that the dying American Elm in my front yard was a Siberian instead - but I set him straight on that .He's been a City Council member for a few years now,I didnt vote for him )

Anyway,I even told him "Give a friggin waiver form,I'll sign that if if makes you happy...." He thought for a second,looked at me,again at that huge chunk on the grass,again at me & said "Help yourself,please be careful though..." So when I returned a few minutes later walking up the sidewalk with my huge Poulan 475 & 36" bar- the eyes on those 4 crew guys were like this  But that changed to wide grins when I sliced that heavy burl off that big 5ft long round....  Soon afterwards I was wrestling those beasts into the wheelbarrow & pushing it back home....They just stood there with their jaws open


----------



## Scols (Feb 13, 2013)

Thistle said:


> That wouldnt fly here or in most areas I'm afraid,liability issues like others have mentioned.
> 
> Case in point - Back around 2001 or so there was a huge century old Mulberry 2 houses north of me on the grassy strip between people's front yards,city sidewalk & the street.City 'owns' that (but you have to mow it) that was being removed for safety issues & because the street was being resurfaced.Up about 10 ft or so on a huge limb overhanging the street was a large burl that I was interested in.
> 
> ...


 Maybe my town carries insurance to cover their rears. I mean this takes place in the "Hamptons" and people sue each other for nothing out here. Regardless, the town does provide access to scrounge firewood cut by town crews. Theres two HUGE crotches on the lot right now but nobodys messed with them because its been easy pickins since sandy.


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 13, 2013)

dzych2 said:


> Just a quick follow up.....ANOTHER LOAD WAS IN MY DRIVEWAY WHEN I GOT HOME TODAY!! THIS IS AWESOME...


What kind of wood was it? I'm going after soft Maple right now but once I get far enough ahead I won't be wanting _too_ much of it...


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 13, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> The problem is where do you draw the line? If the town workers are removing old steel guardrails can they take them home and sell them for scrap? We would all agree no, but they can take home firewood and possibly sell that? We have this problem where I work and there are no easy answers. To properly dispose of some items costs so much more than what they are worth. If you don't properly dispose of items it looks very bad to the tax payers.


 
Wish I could dispose of the scrap where I work, 12lb hunks of copper, miles of wiring, 4'x4'x4' cubes of loose stainless steel foil and wire, and barrels of Inconel HX scrap.  All worth a pretty penny!

I don't complain if somebody else in another job gets to take home byproducts of their work.  I would hope they don't b^&ch to much if I get to keep the odd piece of 1/4" cold rolled steel plate/angle/tube or whatever.  Anything we have in any kind of quantity gets disposed of/recycled properly and for the benefit of the company, the rest, meh, whatever.

If they're taking wood home to sell, that's different than using it for personal use and a good "tallkin' to" from their supervisor should fix that or else....  It's not hard to draw that line.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 13, 2013)

Part of my backyard along east fence has a couple tons up on pallets of various small slabs/blocks of limestone,granite,marble & a little slate of random thicknesses brought home from jobsites over the past 20 yrs...Some new leftovers,most  is salvaged from various remodel or demolition jobs.It wouldve all be in the landfill now if I hadnt kept my eyes open....


----------



## nsfd95 (Feb 13, 2013)

Scols said:


> They already do this in my town. They have a small lot with a sign that says " free firewood courtesy of the town of east hampton dept of public works". When theres a good pile there guys trailer their splitters down and process on the spot.


I thought they only burned clam shells out in Bonac. Bub!!


----------



## Scols (Feb 14, 2013)

nsfd95 said:


> I thought they only burned clam shells out in Bonac. Bub!!


 In the winter we burn bay scallop shells, they season alot faster than red oak bub!


----------



## nsfd95 (Feb 14, 2013)

Scols said:


> In the winter we burn bay scallop shells, they season alot faster than red oak bub!


Ha ha


----------



## Scols (Feb 14, 2013)

nsfd95 said:


> Ha ha


 Im guessing your either in North Sea or New Suffolk?


----------



## nsfd95 (Feb 14, 2013)

North Sea


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 14, 2013)

Scols said:


> Theres two HUGE crotches on the lot right now


Who?...The Kardashian sisters?


----------



## Augie (Feb 14, 2013)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Liability issues aught to also prevent them from dumping wood on someones driveway. No? Dealing with liability issues, writing letters to elected officials, making phone calls to the highways superintendent, bribing city employees with sugary snacks, etc... it all just seems a little too political to me, but if that's the best way for you to get wood then I guess you got play the game. I'm just glad that my method of getting firewood takes me out in the bush and far far away from all that political crap.


 
Unfortunately as much as you resist the game that is how the world works. Learn to play and your horizon will be brighter and the journey will be easier. Not saying I like it, but Im not willing to sacrifice comfort or an easier life to prove a point.


----------



## Scols (Feb 14, 2013)

nsfd95 said:


> North Sea


 Does south hampton public works have a spot for firewood pickup?


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 14, 2013)

> Scols said: ↑
> Instead of asking for deliveries of wood why not ask the supervisor if they can designate an area in town where the crews can drop off log lengths or rounds. Then everyone in town gets a shot at free wood instead of just the squeeky wheels who think public workers are their own personal wood service​




I learned how my town deals with this type of thing after a tornado went through and made tons of firewood. Nobody was allowed to cut any unless it was on private property and you got permission, then it was between you and the land owner, anything on public lands got cut and chipped and shipped off to some plant in Northern Mass to burn.
They dont want the liability but the job ended up being so large they hired a contractor to clean up all the wood, he in turn has been selling it for $130 cord, I called and got on his waiting list, Im still waiting ​


----------



## Scols (Feb 14, 2013)

weatherguy said:


> ​​I learned how my town deals with this type of thing after a tornado went through and made tons of firewood. Nobody was allowed to cut any unless it was on private property and you got permission, then it was between you and the land owner, anything on public lands got cut and chipped and shipped off to some plant in Northern Mass to burn.​They dont want the liability but the job ended up being so large they hired a contractor to clean up all the wood, he in turn has been selling it for $130 cord, I called and got on his waiting list, Im still waiting ​


 I can understand towns being wary of citizens collecting firewood on town property because of liability issues, but in the end town land and whatevers on it belongs to us. We pay taxes and elect town supervisors to maintain our common property. Its total bullchit that the people we hire to maintain our property get away with keeping us from using our property let alone hiring a private company and then allowing them to sell our property back to us.If the town wants to deal with selling cordwood and use the money towards some public project thats one thing, but the scenario you describe makes my blood boil. I say do what my town does with firewood, and if they feel the need make all the participants pay a yearly fee and sign a waiver that says you wont sue the town if you cut your leg off bucking a round.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 14, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Who?...The Kardashian sisters?


 

LMFAO Best.Post.Of.The.Week.


----------



## Scols (Feb 14, 2013)

Thistle said:


> LMFAO Best.Post.Of.The.Week.


 Youre right, hes hilarious for a pellet guy !


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 14, 2013)

The City here recently decided to stop anyone from getting the firewood from trees the city had cut. Employees were getting it, some would share with a friend or two they know. They had a little argueing about who's wood it was, and then I guess the argueing got worse and worse about who's wood it was. Now it is nobody's wood but the city's. It gets sent to an old landfill and piled and a private company comes in a chips it all and hauls it away. Done.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 14, 2013)

Augie said:


> Unfortunately as much as you resist the game that is how the world works. Learn to play and your horizon will be brighter and the journey will be easier. Not saying I like it, but Im not willing to sacrifice comfort or an easier life to prove a point.


It's true that sometimes you need to play "the game", if you want to benefit in certain areas of life. Lord knows I've done it many times.   Fortunately this is one arena I don't have play "the game", I simply get in my truck and head out in the bush and get away from the rat race for a day, and after a enjoyable day in the bush I come home with a nice load of the wood in the process. That's the real reason I heat with wood. 
I think when the time comes that I have to start playing "the game", greasing palms and writing letters to get my firewood, I'll just sell my chainsaw,  turn up the thermostat on the wall, and put a nice flowery plant on the wood stove.
But that's just me.


----------



## Scols (Feb 14, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> The City here recently decided to stop anyone from getting the firewood from trees the city had cut. Employees were getting it, some would share with a friend or two they know. They had a little argueing about who's wood it was, and then I guess the argueing got worse and worse about who's wood it was. Now it is nobody's wood but the city's. It gets sent to an old landfill and piled and a private company comes in a chips it all and hauls it away. Done.


 I wouldnt mind if the town guys took it after it was dumped in a public collection area, because theyre probably residents of that town too. If the trees being cut are on city property then they belong to city residents and should be allowed access, first come first served.


----------



## Scols (Feb 14, 2013)

Lumber-Jack said:


> It's true that sometimes you need to play "the game", if you want to benefit in certain areas of life. Lord knows I've done it many times.  Fortunately this is one arena I don't have play "the game", I simply get in my truck and head out in the bush and get away from the rat race for a day, and after a enjoyable day in the bush I come home with a nice load of the wood in the process. That's the real reason I heat with wood.
> I think when the time comes that I have to start playing "the game", greasing palms and writing letters to get my firewood, I'll just sell my chainsaw, turn up the thermostat on the wall, and put a nice flowery plant on the wood stove.
> But that's just me.


 Unfortuneately "the bush" for most of us is probably a county or state park or nature reserve. Problem is when too many people move to a rural area it dosent stay rural and city people tend to bring city attitudes and screw things up for everyone. Pray your neck of the woods dosent turn into suburbia.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 14, 2013)

Scols said:


> Pray your neck of the woods dosent turn into suburbia.


Not likely in my lifetime. 94% of the land in my province (BC) is designated "Crown Lands", from which we have relatively open access to cut firewood from, with easily obtainable free firewood permits. Parks, private land, native reserves, and federal land make up all the remaining 6%.
Mind you, you won't be finding any oak trees anywhere on that Crown Land.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 15, 2013)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Not likely in my lifetime. 94% of the land in my province (BC) is designated "Crown Lands", from which we have relatively open access to cut firewood from, with easily obtainable free firewood permits. Parks, private land, native reserves, and federal land make up all the remaining 6%. Mind you, you won't be finding any oak trees anywhere on that Crown Land.


 
That must be sweet Lumber-Jack. So is most of the wood on those lands Pine? You must have some Ash that grows in there eh?


----------



## nsfd95 (Feb 15, 2013)

Scols said:


> Does south hampton public works have a spot for firewood pickup?


No. This Saturday at Brookhaven dump in yaphank they are giving away free firewood from sandy. They can't get the roads cleared but free wood for all. Ha ha


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 15, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> That must be sweet Lumber-Jack. So is most of the wood on those lands Pine? You must have some Ash that grows in there eh?


Pine, spruce, larch, and douglas fir are the most common types of trees here used for firewood. Deciduous trees that do grow locally are not usually used for firewood, because we are only permitted to cut dead or fallen trees, and most times you find dead or fallen deciduous trees they will be rotten or just not worth cutting (eg. cottonwood).
I have never come across an ash tree, I think they may be a native type that grows along the extreme South West coast of BC, but then all kinds of trees grow there that won't grow anywhere else in BC. They even have large areas of wild bamboo growing there.
The only other source of deciduous trees that typically might get used for firewood locally are trees that have been cultivated and irrigated by humans, like fruit wood from orchards, or trees grown in people's yards. That is where you might come across the odd ash or oak tree. Very rare for most, but some orchardist have a good supply of fruit wood to burn.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 15, 2013)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Very rare for most, but some orchardist have a good supply of fruit wood to burn.


 
I live in apple country here and know of one particular orchard that offers up fire wood in 4x4 bins (3 ft high? and a lot of them, dozens.) all from orchard trees.  Don't recall the price but it's high enough that it isn't tempting.  Looks pretty dry tho.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 15, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I live in apple country here and know of one particular orchard that offers up fire wood in 4x4 bins (3 ft high? and a lot of them, dozens.) all from orchard trees. Don't recall the price but it's high enough that it isn't tempting. Looks pretty dry tho.


 
Of course it is pretty dry. With high prices, it means it sits for years, and year, and years .... (Just kidding, but seriously)


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 15, 2013)

Scols said:


> Unfortuneately "the bush" for most of us is probably a county or state park or nature reserve. Problem is when too many people move to a rural area it dosent stay rural and city people tend to bring city attitudes and screw things up for everyone. Pray your neck of the woods dosent turn into suburbia.


 
Yeah, I can see the arguing right now. Two people start on different ends of a log and argue over whose log it is. I had a lady that wanted me to deal with a 36"+ downed white oak in her backyard. She said a guy was already there working on it, but I was more than welcome to come and take some too. I told her to let me know when the other guy was done and I would take the rest. Told her 1) I don't like to work around people I don't know because of the potential for personal injury doing this stuff and 2) I don't want him or me to feel rushed to beat the other to certain pieces of wood. 

She e-mailed me the next day. That guy left everything over 24" in diameter and had no desire to come back for it. Ended up getting 4 full size truckloads from it.


----------



## loadstarken (Feb 16, 2013)

Dang no pictures yet!
I really wanted to see his driveway clogged with wood!

On the topic of fruit wood...... I have family that has 1000's and 1000's of acres of fruit orchards on the other side of the mountains that said I can have as much free wood as I want.  I'm working on the brakes and the stake sides on my truck so I can start making runs over the mountain for 3 cords at a time!  I can't wait!


----------

